# Smoked blues



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

I've done some research online and the brine recipes are basically the same relative to the amounts of salt and sugars. However, there's some difference of opinion on the temperature at startup. Some say 200 degrees for an hour or so and then decreasing to 150 degrees for around three hrs., dependent upon the thickness of the fillets. Others say the opposite, starting at 150 for several hrs. and finishing with the higher temp. I'd like to hear opinions on the temp. settings, type of wood to use and whether you use smoke throughout the whole cooking process. I found a steal of a deal on a bradley smoker from a guy who wanted to go back to charcoal. It can be set up to smoke for any part or all of the cooking time. Don't want to waste the wood briquettes if one hr. of smoke time is as good as four. It's also cold smoke capable if that's the way to go. If you have a favorite brine recipe I'd like to see it too.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

I do 200 degrees throughout and depending on the thickness 1-3 hrs and I like cherry and I depends on your taste for how much smoke flavor you want. start with a batch with a smoke time of an hour and go from there.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

It's also nice to air dry in the fridge on racks after brining to allow the pellicle to form before smoking. I smoke everything the entire time since I use wood for fuel. Good luck.

Rick


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

If cooking with wood I go from 200 then down to 150 but that's cause it harder for me to control the temp on my set up but by also going down in temp like this lets me dehydrate some meats/fish and Make jerky for me and food for my dog at the same time . just about any fruit Tree is pretty good pear mallberry(have three mallberry tree in yard such a mess .let's just say it get trimed alot.). if cooking with charcoal I pretty much do the opposite ... but in all reality just depends on how much time I have. I mainly use wood . I cook the meat (or dehydrate )then smoke last to my flavor .how long I smoke sometime just depends on the wood used and how strong I want the smoke flavor and if I'm storing it for later .Generally an hr to 1 1/2 is usually plenty for me but Im not big on spices.


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Do ya'll leave the skin on and if so, skin side down in the smoker?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

WNCRick said:


> It's also nice to air dry in the fridge on racks after brining to allow the pellicle to form before smoking. I smoke everything the entire time since I use wood for fuel. Good luck.
> 
> Rick


Listen to this man. Letting a tacky skin form after brining is the single most important thing you can do to turn out awesome smoked blues.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

kraus said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Do ya'll leave the skin on and if so, skin side down in the smoker?


Yes leave the skin on


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

When I smoke salmon I leave the skin on and then place it skin side down on a paper grocery bag and trim close. When done smoking the skin will stick to the bag and the meat will come off in nice clean pieces. Makes for much cleaner and faster processing since we like to remove skin prior to vacuum bagging.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

skin on....


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Yup skin on bottom. I prefer applewood. Then your favorite brew, smoked blues and the NFL.


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Caught a mess of taylors and smoked 'em Sat. Will definitely be doing it again. Made a dip with cream cheese, onion, chives, parsley, t. pete, & worcestershire. Got the Dolphins and Saints tuned in and the PBR's on ice. Life is good.


----------

